# Wiring question about my Hitachi C10FL



## Imrsarge (Jan 15, 2018)

So I have a Hitachi C10FL table saw which I have had for well over ten years. It has served me well without one issue. However, I have recently relocated and the shop I now am in has 240v run for the tablesaw. Having done some research and seeing the positives of upgrading the saw to 240v; I have decided to do the upgrade. With that in mind, I have found a couple videos online as well as the instructions on the side of the saw that shows how to wire it for 240v. I re-wired the panel as Hitachi directed, however, when I opened the saw up to upgrade the cord to the 12/3 wire I noticed that all the wiring was listed as 14awg wire. Do I need to replace all this wiring with 12/3 wire or just to the power relay where Hitachi has provided the directions to upgrade it to 240v?

Thanks


----------



## Imrsarge (Jan 15, 2018)

Ideally, one would think that if Hitachi designed the saw to run both 120 and 240v then they would have sized the wires within the unit, to handle the heavier application. But I am seeing that many times manufacturers don't think it all through.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Don't replace anything. The manufacturer sized the wire properly when they built it.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

If the saw ran fine on 120v, you will have absolutely no issues running through that wire at 240v. The wire is sized for the amp load, not the voltage. At 240v you will be using half the amperage you did at 120v.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Each leg is still getting 120 volts - it's fine.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

+1 Firewood


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

By the way, if you have an adequately wired 120V outlet, going to 240V will not improve anything. The power is the same and the watt-hours you are billed for is the same. It is sometimes useful in inadequately wired shops to help equalize the current in the two hot legs.


----------

